# Thinkpad T420 and FreeBSD 9



## ahmet (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi All, I am linux user and want to install FreeBSD because of its speedy kernel and new compiler named clangs as a development machine. Do you have any experience on installing FreeBSD 9 on Thinkpad T420 such as driver problems for intel video adapter, sleep/wakeup issues, wireless connectivity etc? The config is like:

CPU: Core i5,Intel i5-2520M / 2.5 GHz 
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 3000 
Comms: Bluetooth 3.0, Intel Wireless N1000

Thanks in advance,
Hope to see you again in this forum if it's installed successfully  .


----------



## Crest (Sep 16, 2012)

My T420 works without problems. I can provide you with configs if you run into any problems. Just use FreeBSD >= 9.1 with KMS if you want anything more than VESA from your Intel GPU.


----------



## netengineer10 (Sep 26, 2012)

*T61p Middle-button scrolling...*

Hey Crest,

I have FreeBSD 9.0 and am using a T61p.  I cannot for the life of me get this scroll button to work.  Is there any special configuration I'm supposed to do in order to get the middle-button scroll to work?  

Thanks,

-Netengineer10


----------



## netengineer10 (Sep 26, 2012)

*RE: T61p Middle-button scrolling...*

Found the answer.  After tampering with moused and every single configuration variable you can think of, I saw a post online that says to disable the touchpad in the BIOS.  I didn't think it would work, but disabling the touchpad in the BIOS actually did make the touchpoint middle scroll button to work.  Just in case anyone else has the issue.


----------



## Crest (Sep 26, 2012)

Just ommit the -3 flag. The middle button is a middle button no scroll button.


----------



## grigorovl (Oct 16, 2012)

Does the suspend/resume work? I know it worked at some point on T/X #20's. I am asking because by X220 doesn't wake.


----------

